# Winter Dance - Toddler Sweater - K



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

This is my latest design, no pattern yet. I love this sweater jacket with a full skirt in the back and white trim. The sleeves are not quite to the wrist, to keep the white trim clean. I don't know why I knit for toddler girls, I have none in my life, but I am sure this one will go to a charity at Christmas time, once I have the pattern written down.

What do you think?

Thanks for looking, and your opinions.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is precious. I would LOVE the pattern, when it is ready


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh..that is so, so lovely!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful! Will watch for pattern.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Please get going on that pattern. Lots of us waiting. It's just too cute!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It's very sweet! Great job!!!

Hey! I know that address!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

So very pretty! I have no toddlers in my life now either, but I'd love to make this for my GD who is 6 now, but a very small size gal for her age. Do let us know if/when you have a pattern.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

sweet
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful little sweater. I love the pleated effect, very classical looking :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is so pretty - I would also love to have the pattern when you get it written down.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

What a beautiful little pattern! Yes, just like the others, I would LOVE to have this pattern!!!!! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh it is so pretty. Love the color combination. A young girl will look darling in your beautiful design....well done.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

So cute!!!! Just love it and would like the pattern when you get it done...


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely. It will twirl!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

LOVELY AND A LOT OF KNITTING.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

So sweet. It must thrill your heart to think of some sweet little girl in your beautiful sweater. I,too, want the pattern when you have it ready.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it's adorable.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful jacket ~ I look forward to you releasing the pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely! Love the colour


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! love the full detail at the back. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is lovely, love the colours, blue is nice for little girls. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

That is so cute.


----------



## Nanny Kate (Jan 19, 2011)

Lucky, lucky little girl who gets this!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful and the color is gorgeous. You have a talent. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It is a very cute little sweater.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Love it when clothes look good coming AND going! :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful design! :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work.Love the shape at the back.The little sparkle in the yarn is lovely.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is an adorable pattern!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty wee sweater,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

So cute! Love it!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable. Love the color.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it is something I could do.
I would love the pattern as I knitt for a church fair. My grandchildren are grown up ,but I still get that little kid feeling when I knit for others . 
I love the design you chose .
Great job,well done . If there is a cost ,please let me know that as well.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

That is gorgeous,I will wait in anticipation for you to put the pattern out.The wool and the colour is lovely as well


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

That would look lovely in scarlet and white for Xmas. )


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

That would look lovely in scarlet and white for Xmas. )


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have just the toddler for that sweater. Can't wait til it's written. Nice work!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it is absolutely darling. Love the back.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm planning on the pattern, too! Its beautiful!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

How about making the pattern up to a size 8 or so. This is a really cute little sweater and I know my GD would love it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a cute dress, any little girl would be proud to wear it.

Would love the pattern once you have it written out.

Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

That is about as sweet as it gets!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Cute sweater!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have 5 grand daughters...but alas, they are all teens now or I would be all over this pattern when you get it done. It is the sweetest little jacket ever!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

marianikole said:


> It is precious. I would LOVE the pattern, when it is ready


Me too please it is fabulous.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

love it


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Neat design with lovely colors. 

Lovely but I groaned to see the back so full. I made a doll dress with a ruffle at the base and must say I was appalled at how impatient I grew at all those stitches. It's a reminder of how absurd I often am


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

That is so nice. I can just picture this on a little one.Beautiful, so girly.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

SKRB said:


> This is my latest design, no pattern yet. I love this sweater jacket with a full skirt in the back and white trim. The sleeves are not quite to the wrist, to keep the white trim clean. I don't know why I knit for toddler girls, I have none in my life, but I am sure this one will go to a charity at Christmas time, once I have the pattern written down.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for looking, and your opinions.


Please let me know when this pattern is ready. Thanks


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely color and design. You did a wonderful job designing it!
:thumbup:


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Just adorable.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, me too... my thoughts exactly...



mombr4 said:


> What a cute dress, any little girl would be proud to wear it.
> 
> Would love the pattern once you have it written out.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

So cute! I have four granddaughters just waiting for one of these.
Thank you so much for designing this sweater/coat. Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Adorable! Would love the pattern too. What size is shown? So many cute patterns out there and too small as my grandkids have the bad habit of Growing!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Absolutely love it! Count me in for the pattern, too, when it's ready.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful !


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It's girly and adorable! Let us know when the pattern is ready, please.


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Love it and would love the pattern for my granddaughter!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Linday said:


> How about making the pattern up to a size 8 or so. This is a really cute little sweater and I know my GD would love it.


Yes, Yes, YES!!!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute. I too would like the pattern as I love to knit for little ones.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

grammylynn said:


> Adorable! Would love the pattern too. What size is shown? So many cute patterns out there and too small as my grandkids have the bad habit of Growing!


You are so right. Seems like the cutest things stop at sizes 4 - 6. They don't stop being cute and needing the girlie things just because they're growing.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Someone's Little Darling will look so sweet wearing your dress. You're making a family happy. 
Looking forward to your pattern.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## keajkc (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice would like to see it modeled, maybe you can get a doll or borrow someones little girl lol.


----------



## Loueybe (Dec 14, 2011)

I think you did a beautiful job! I would like the chance to buy the pattern when you have finished it also.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I love this sweater! I am one of the one's who would love to have this pattern when it is available.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

so cute; love the design


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

This is gorgeous. PLEASE let us know when the pattern is available.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Love it. Want the pattern when available. Thanks


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

Darling pattern -- as has been said many times, looking forward to the pattern when you have it written out -- you are very talented to be able to knit so beautifully as well as design a pattern from scratch


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

A little girl will feel like a princess in this. It's lovely.


----------



## Gail91 (Feb 26, 2014)

Love it and wondering what weight yarn you used. I'm guessing a 3. Also I think it would be nice to see this done with a full skirt all around. It could take on the effect of a tunic and could be worn with leggings.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love this pattern.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks like one of those old fashioned skating jackets. Love it.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

would also like pattern for sweater. have a 2 year old great niece that would look very cute in. thanks Lorene


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

so adorable. since I am knitting for my future ggc, I would luv the pattern when you have it.
some very lucky girl is going to receive an item straight from your heart.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Well done.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

It's very pretty. Like KnittingVal said...it will twirl!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like you need to write up the pattern too many of us want it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

It's adorable!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Exquisite! 

Hope I'm not being too bold / forward by this request: When you write the pattern, can you give us tips for enlarging the pattern to 2, 4, and 6 yr old girls sizing? The little babies in my family are growing up fast, and I'm thinking of the not-too-distant-future.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

So cute! I hope you share the pattern with us!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

All are waiting for cute pattern


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

So cute, love the colors!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh how pretty


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

LOVE it!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. Well done!


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't like it, I love it. Please hurry up with the pattern. Thanks foe sharing


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful, a lovely pattern


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely. Will be waiting for pattern.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!!!! I am in line for the pattern too! It would be perfect for Christmas for my baby girl niece.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

your sweater jacket is lovely.....

some little girl is going to be very happy ( and lucky )
to receive this. :lol:


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

Very lvely job ,and yes I would like to have the pattern


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I really like the patten. I would like it also. The sweater is so cute.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

marianikole said:


> It is precious. I would LOVE the pattern, when it is ready


 :thumbup: Me, too!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

marianikole said:


> It is precious. I would LOVE the pattern, when it is ready


 :thumbup: Me, too!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty... would love to make it for my 3 year old GD for her B'day next month.


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

WOW what a lovely design the back is really so feminine I also would like to have the pattern for my great grand daughter

Thank you for posting


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable sweater


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

It's adorable! You are very talented. I too would love the pattern.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely delightful. Please count me in when you write the pattern.


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautifull... I too knit for little girls with none in my family... yes please to pattern too..you are very clever x


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful...love the design and the colors you chose.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Everyone - you are too kind. I will start on the pattern, but I am sure I will need a couple of people to try it out to be sure I have all the bugs worked out. Anyone who would like to do so, please PM me.

Once the pattern is finished I will post the link in the design section.

Be aware, this is a fairly quick knit, but the back does take more time than a 5-hour sweater. I think this took me about 15 hours total of knitting because I was designing as I went, and the back skirt was a lot of knitting.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

simply beautiful. Would love the pattern.


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

This is just so adorable! Looking forward to you posting the pattern so we can all give it a try.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

SKRB said:


> This is my latest design, no pattern yet. I love this sweater jacket with a full skirt in the back and white trim. The sleeves are not quite to the wrist, to keep the white trim clean. I don't know why I knit for toddler girls, I have none in my life, but I am sure this one will go to a charity at Christmas time, once I have the pattern written down.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for looking, and your opinions.


Lovely!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sooooo sweet!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Just darling. I, too, would love to have this pattern. Thank you in advance for sharing.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful! You are a talented designer.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

So cute!! Would like the pattern too. So creative!!!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Very cute...I also would love the pattern when available!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How darling!!!
Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Love it. I too would like the pattern. My 11 month GD would look lovely in this but she'll need to grow a bit yet. Love the colours too. Beautiful work.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep me too! That is just beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Outstanding design!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

That is just so cute.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Perfect for a dainty little miss. Really cute


----------



## iriscus (Feb 20, 2012)

:-D Absolutely beautiful sweater jacker, I would also like to put my name in for this pattern.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

What a darling sweater. I hope I will be able to get the pattern. The back is lovely. Beautiful work.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

So pretty! I, too, would love to have the pattern.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Adorable. Love the full back. Keep me in mind when you write the pattern


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Love the back!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it, love the back pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

So pretty!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

How sweet. Love all the details, and yes, would love the pattern.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## bedmonds1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soooo cute! Would love the pattern.


----------



## mlintvedt (May 27, 2013)

I love this. Can't wait for the pattern! I, like you, love making baby and children's things. Maybe because they don't take as long.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater. The fit must be great.


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I would love this pattern, you are very talented!


----------



## techmama (Aug 13, 2012)

Adorable! I'd love the pattern too.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Love color and such a cute pattern!


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

judeanne said:


> Please get going on that pattern. Lots of us waiting. It's just too cute!


me too :thumbup:


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Just love the simple detail, the flair and eyelet give it shape and make it so girly. Put me on the list of Seeking the pattern.?


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

SKRB said:


> This is my latest design, no pattern yet. I love this sweater jacket with a full skirt in the back and white trim. The sleeves are not quite to the wrist, to keep the white trim clean. I don't know why I knit for toddler girls, I have none in my life, but I am sure this one will go to a charity at Christmas time, once I have the pattern written down.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for looking, and your opinions.


......................................
Beautiful!!!!! Sheri


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

SKRB said:


> This is my latest design, no pattern yet. I love this sweater jacket with a full skirt in the back and white trim. The sleeves are not quite to the wrist, to keep the white trim clean. I don't know why I knit for toddler girls, I have none in my life, but I am sure this one will go to a charity at Christmas time, once I have the pattern written down.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for looking, and your opinions.


AdOrAbLe! I love your sweater jacket. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I would love the pattern. Need it is a size 4-6


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

This is adorable


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

beautiful design! I will watch for your pattern!


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

SKRB said:


> This is my latest design, no pattern yet. I love this sweater jacket with a full skirt in the back and white trim. The sleeves are not quite to the wrist, to keep the white trim clean. I don't know why I knit for toddler girls, I have none in my life, but I am sure this one will go to a charity at Christmas time, once I have the pattern written down.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for looking, and your opinions.


Love it for my 15month old GD. Let me know when the patten is out!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Would love the pattern too when you get it wrote up, please!!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This is just adorable.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very nice!! Love the twirl!!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, thats adorable! I love the color


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

SKRB said:


> Everyone - you are too kind. I will start on the pattern, but I am sure I will need a couple of people to try it out to be sure I have all the bugs worked out. Anyone who would like to do so, please PM me.
> 
> Once the pattern is finished I will post the link in the design section.
> 
> Be aware, this is a fairly quick knit, but the back does take more time than a 5-hour sweater. I think this took me about 15 hours total of knitting because I was designing as I went, and the back skirt was a lot of knitting.


You must be a very fast knitter. It would take me several weeks. Please let us know once you put I in the design section. Wonderful job!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome job you have done & a beautiful color!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gorgeous...cannot wait for the pattern!


----------



## Loueybe (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have the pattern done, found out I am going to be a gramma in August and it's a girl. Would love to make this for her.
Thanks


----------

